# 3+ Monitors



## Barnytron (Dec 27, 2011)

I am looking for a solution to use 3 monitors on FreeBSD. At the moment I use a HD 6870 on Windows/Linux but this isn't possible on FreeBSD due to the card requiring KMS.

I was thinking of buying 2x GeForce 9800 GT's, but I am unsure if I will be able to configure this correctly to have 3 separate workspaces not one spread across all the monitors as I will be using i3-wm.

Does anyone have a setup like this, or can give advice.

Thanks.


----------



## gentoobob (Jan 11, 2012)

I read an article a while back that FreeBSD doesn't support SLI yet.  If that is what you are trying to do with the 2 9800's.


----------



## BuSerD (Feb 12, 2012)

I've been using dual monitors for a few years on fbsd FreeBSD. Recently switched jobs and some additional responsibilities have me considering the increase to tri-monitors. Being used to researching things before attempting them I went to the nvidia documentation:

http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/FreeBSD-x86_64/290.10/README/sli.html 

SLI is reported as "supported" and step by step instructions for configuration is provided. Probably a good idea to read more of docs before I proceed with the build but I hope this helps you on your way.


----------



## bbzz (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes it's possible and you don't need SLI for this, since you want separate workspaces per video output. I was able to do this before; you need to set it up in *xorg.conf*. It was really simple, but it was while ago and I can't remember what I did exactly.

But at least you know it can be done. 

edit: I forgot to say I used two nvidia cards, not radeon. Not sure about radeon.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 12, 2012)

Actually, it may not work with the newer xorg; I tested with PCIe and PCI Radeons a while back.  http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=28768 has some patches that may be required.  Someday, I need to test those again.


----------

